

Basic Augmented Reality using Glass - brandynwhite
http://9to5google.com/2013/07/16/cool-demo-of-how-augmented-reality-could-look-on-google-glass/

======
brandynwhite
Here are a few other writeups on this

[http://selfscreens.com/archives/4257/more-basic-augmented-
re...](http://selfscreens.com/archives/4257/more-basic-augmented-reality-
demoed-on-google-glass-as-part-of-openglass-project/)

[http://www.slashgear.com/google-glass-augmented-reality-
demo...](http://www.slashgear.com/google-glass-augmented-reality-demo-birthed-
in-open-source-library-openglass-16290550/)

Code is at
[http://github.com/bwhite/openglass](http://github.com/bwhite/openglass)

Project is at [http://openglass.us](http://openglass.us)

More to come, join our community if you want to collaborate.

------
valerie590
This is awesome! Looking forward to using it!

------
ToothlessJake
Very nice, just keep Glass in the privacy of your home away from the non-
consenting public. Thanks.

~~~
brandynwhite
I totally agree, as a cypherpunk and an EFF/FSF donor (notice the GNU in the
end of the video, I bought that from RMS at an auction for a few hundred
bucks) I'm bothered by the possible privacy intrusions from glass. At the same
time we are trying to highlight the good that can come from glass (see our
VizWiz project which is an iPhone/MTurk/CV mashup to help blind users find
objects
[https://www.cs.umd.edu/~bwhite/extra/papers/UIST10-jbigham.p...](https://www.cs.umd.edu/~bwhite/extra/papers/UIST10-jbigham.pdf)).
One area we are researching is how to protect bystander's privacy without
requiring them to "opt-in" so that they can "opt-out" (like Germany does with
street view).

We're already working on the next demo, but the one after that (let's say 2
weeks) I'll try to show what we can do in terms of protecting the public's
privacy (incidental bystanders). Thanks for mentioning this.

~~~
ToothlessJake
A tricky wicket indeed. I feel the more devices are always-on, the more the
devices uploading data on their own accord the more privacy by default should
be given to others. It is really no longer an issue of wondering if someone is
going to post an image to Facebook from a device, but if the device is going
to publishing "metadata" on it's own.

Devices like Glass seem to be the threshold where this always on activity
becomes most apparent as a potential problem. No doubt we'll be seeing more in
the future, Motorola's recent always-on-ness hardware for example.

